# Sheep abbreviations and diffinitions--gathering info



## Farmer Kitty (May 22, 2009)

With the diffferent forums coming together into one community, people are studying up on different breeds of animals. Those who are familar with an animal breed tend to use abbreviations for different common things, which is perfectly fine. I thought I would start threads within each animal forum for abbreviations and diffinitions. After a few days I will take the info listed here and put it into a thread in one post so newbies to the breed can refer to it to find out what the abbreviations mean. Those threads I will lock to keep them clean but, leave this one open for additions that can be transferred into the other thread. 

So let's get them started!


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 5, 2011)

Ram - intact male sheep
Ewe - female sheep
Wether - castrated male sheep
Ram lamb - a baby intact male ovine
Ewe lamb - a baby female ovine
Wether lamb - a baby castrated male

Lamb - meat from an animal under one year old
Yearling mutton - meat from an animal one year old
Mutton - meat from an animal older than one

AI - artificial insemination
CD/T - clostridium perfringens types c and d and tetanus toxoid (vaccine)

Scrapie - sheep form of bovine spongiform encephalopathy (sp?) aka Mad Cow Disease
Cryptorchid - one or both testicles are not descended into the scrotum
BSE - breeding soundness exam

Top ten breeds (in order)
1. Suffolk
2. Hampshire
3. Dorset
4. Southdown
5. Dorper
6. Katahdin
7. Shropshire
8. Rambouillet
9. Shetland
10. Columbia

These are all the ones I can think of now.


----------

